# How to secure Sub box in cargo area of SUV?



## old-school (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm looking for some ideas on what to use to strap down my box in the cargo area of my Honda CRV. 

The trunk area has two steel D-loops I can use but what kind of strap do you all use? I would like to mount some steel brackets on the box and then use some kind of nylon straps to keep the box from flying in the even of an accident. 

Suggestions or recommendations? The closest thing I can come up with are the nylon battery hold down straps used on boats. But the problem with these is that the I still need to find something to screw into the box. 

TIA


----------



## jrouter76 (Dec 21, 2005)

get you some steel L-brackets about 6" total lenght 3" x 3" use 4 2 to each side of box 1 on each cornor and 2 near the center of box, you will have todrill them to the floor of vehicle and drill them into the box this will also slow if not stop theives from stealing your stuff...I also would use some kinda strap from the top side. I ysed these myself in the trunk of my car. btw make sure you get some thick L-brackets I would go to a metal fabrication shop and have them make you some.


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

jrouter76 said:


> get you some steel L-brackets about 6" total lenght 3" x 3" use 4 2 to each side of box 1 on each cornor and 2 near the center of box, you will have todrill them to the floor of vehicle and drill them into the box this will also slow if not stop theives from stealing your stuff...I also would use some kinda strap from the top side. I ysed these myself in the trunk of my car. btw make sure you get some thick L-brackets I would go to a metal fabrication shop and have them make you some.


This is probably the easiest way - just make sure you know what is on the other side of whatever you are drilling through...:blush:

Also, if it were me and I was going to use L-brackets, I would put the part that gets bolted/screwed to the vehicle underneith the box, not stuck out away from it; this way when the box is in the truck, all you can see of the bracket is the part that goes up the side of the box.


----------



## old-school (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks you for the suggestion about L-brackets. I hadn't thought about using them. However, I still prefer something like nlyon straps so I don' thave to drill into the cargo space of my CRV. I like to utilize the existing cargo anchors already here in the area. I'll probably go check out to see there's anything such as luggage straps I can use. My primary goal is not so much of theft but more to do with flying enclosures in the event of a car accident. I remember reading an article about a driver with a broken neck from a flying speaker box!


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

old-school said:


> Thanks you for the suggestion about L-brackets. I hadn't thought about using them. However, I still prefer something like nlyon straps so I don' thave to drill into the cargo space of my CRV. I like to utilize the existing cargo anchors already here in the area. I'll probably go check out to see there's anything such as luggage straps I can use. My primary goal is not so much of theft but more to do with flying enclosures in the event of a car accident. I remember reading an article about a driver with a broken neck from a flying speaker box!


super heavy duty velcro and a staple gun works


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

I used a bunch of industrial strength velcro and a 1.5 ton ratcheting tie down connected to a factory frame rail which seems to be welded to the floor under the back seat. It's ugly and not ideal, but it's not going anywhere and I didn't have to drill any holes.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

tyroneshoes said:


> super heavy duty velcro and a staple gun works





DOMN8R said:


> I used a bunch of industrial strength velcro and a 1.5 ton ratcheting tie down connected to a factory frame rail which seems to be welded to the floor under the back seat. It's ugly and not ideal, but it's not going anywhere and I didn't have to drill any holes.


velcro works great unitl you are in an accident and decapitated


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

If you have a skew driver or a right angle drill.. you can take out the sub, drill from the inside of the box to the vehicle. Much more stealth than L-brackets.


----------



## dbiegel (Oct 15, 2006)

bobditts said:


> velcro works great unitl you are in an accident and decapitated


Its ok, I can just velcro my head back to my body if needed. what a great product!


----------

